# seen the craziest cichlid (IMO) today...



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

he was small so it was hard to tell...

he was dark, i know that, with some light colours, sorta like a jaguar.
but i DID definitly notice that he had TEETH on his lip. ive seen lots of cichlid and i know that they have teeth in their throat or whatever, but as soon as i seen them on his lips i fell in love. he had an agressive attitude to. does anyone know what he is? or provide pics? or anything? i want to find more information out, but i cant with my faint description.









thanks.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You're talking about oral teeth as opposed to pharyngeal teeth (the 'throat' ones). Cichlids have both but some (including, actually, the jaguar cichlid) have more pronounced teeth. I had a jaguar cichlid with some nice 'bulldog' looking teeth.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> he was small so it was hard to tell...
> 
> he was dark, i know that, with some light colours, sorta like a jaguar.
> but i DID definitly notice that he had TEETH on his lip. ive seen lots of cichlid and i know that they have teeth in their throat or whatever, but as soon as i seen them on his lips i fell in love. he had an agressive attitude to. does anyone know what he is? or provide pics? or anything? i want to find more information out, but i cant with my faint description.
> ...


 it was probably either a Motaguense, Uropthalmus, or Festae

all are extremely aggressive, generally moreso than even jaguar cichlids


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nope, when i go back i'll just write the name down!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Due to vague description i can not name what fish you are thinking of.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> nope, when i go back i'll just write the name down!










pleae do ..it will be the easiest way to help you


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > nope, when i go back i'll just write the name down!
> ...


 Or even get permission to take pic..


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

> Or even get permission to take pic..


man i wish i could take a pic, well i could, but its useless to me, as i still have no means of getting it onto a computer, nevermind the internet.
i need a digi cam bad.


----------

